# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Xenopus laevis Care Sheet

## Terry

*Xenopus laevis (common) African Clawed Frog*  
*Care Sheet*
*By Jenste*




*Frogs: * Males grow up to 4” in body and Females grow up to 6” in body. Fully Aquatic, they do not need a land area in their tank. They do need access to air to breathe – they do not have gills like fish. They have no tongue and no visible ear. Their eyesight is very poor, they hunt/find their food by scent.   Come in a variety of colors - most often available in natural/marbled and albino, also found in reticulated albino, golden reticulated albino, leucistic, and piebald. Have webbing between the toes on their hind feet only, have four fingers on their hands.  

*Tank: * 10 gallons for one, 15-20 gallon standard or high for two, 20 gallon long for three, then the larger the tank the more flexible you can be with stocking.

*Tank Set up: * Needs a lid! These frogs are escape artists – cover any holes to keep them from exploring.  Have lots of hiding places – make sure there are no holes the frog can becomes stuck in – a stuck frog will drown. These frogs are timid by nature but will be bolder if they know there are plenty of safe areas they can escape to. Use real or silk plants, not plastic – plastic will tear the webbing between their toes. Adequate filtration is needed as they are very messy critters. Substrate should be bare bottomed, sand or large stable rocks - small gravel/rocks can lead to impaction. 


*Water:* Temp between 65-75*F. A heater may be required in some climates.  Use a tap water conditioner to remove chlorine. Filter for improved water quality. Do a 25% water change once a week, siphon from the bottom of the tank to remove waste.  

*Diet:* Reptomin sticks, HBH Frog and Tadpole Bites are great for African Clawed Frogs. You can also feed baitstore bought earthworms.  If caught in the yard there is a very high chance that these worms have come into contact with pesticides and fertilizers.) Never feed feeder fish – these fish have little to no nutritional value and goldfish and minnows block the frogs ability to absorb the B-enzyme.  Avoid overfeeding feeding frozen bloodworms - they have been linked to causes of bloat. Freeze dried foods should not be fed. 

*Genders: * Upon maturity, around 9 -12 months of age, females will develop a cloaca (small protrusion / tail like in appearance between their hind legs. This is used to pass eggs during mating. ) Males will develop nuptial pads, also know as dirty hands or dirty fingers. The palm and entire inner forearm will turn black. This is to aid the male during amplexus (mating) in helping him hold onto the female around her waist.  

*Important:* These frogs cannot be kept with fish, other species of amphibians or reptiles. Best kept in a species only tank (with other African Clawed frogs) who are of similar size to prevent cannibalism. They will eat any live thing that can fit into their mouth.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Terry

Please note that these care sheets were written by Jenna (Jenste), not me. Thanks!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

